# operators manual for pz zweegers 360 haybob



## jettex

I have bought a pz sweegers 360 tedding machine and I was wondering where I can find a operators manual. I saw several place on the web that say they have a pdf but unable to load them. I want to know how to properly operate it.


----------



## Tim/South

The PZ360 changed hands a couple of times. I believe Bush Hog owns it now, might check with them.

I have one, bought it new back in the early '80's. Sure saved my bacon back then. It is the best combo rake/tedder I have ever known. Been on the fence row for a few years now. Bigger machines took it's place.


----------

